# [SOLVED] Ubuntu 11.04 installed. Windows Partitions erase completely.



## justinhoward (Jun 19, 2011)

Good Afternoon All,

I recently had a friend install Ubuntu on a spare laptop I have, and from everything I can see all Windows partitions were completely erased. I am trying to get any winos enviornment on the machine with no results. This LT does not have a CD drive so I am unable to boot from CD and have been attempting to boot from USB, I was able to successfully boot a WIN7 install on a seperate laptop so its not the USB itself. I tried also with WINXP on the usb with no results. Anytime I run a WINOS from boot, I get a cursor blinking, and it hangs there. When I attempted to install Ubuntu to the USB to try to recreate the partition, I get the following.
EDD: Error 0400 reading sector 1416354

Error: No configuration file found
No default or UI configuration directive found!
boot:

Without booting from USB, it loads Ubunutu fine, and I also have a network connection. I attempted to resize the largest partition in gparted within Ubuntu but it doesn't allow me to.

I can open the USB to see all my files on it when I am inside Ubuntu.

Is there anyway that I can execute a Windows installing from inside of Ubuntu by copying the .iso to the disk?

Any help would be greatly appreciated, I am not familiar with Ubuntu/Linux so if possible be very detailed.

I need to boot a WINOS for this laptop so I can put VisualStudio on it for class. I would prefer to not use a virtual machine to boot Windows. Even if I could get a proper dualboot working, that would be great.


----------



## justinhoward (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Ubuntu 11.04 installed. Windows Partitions erase completely.*

An update, installed Ultimate Boot CD on USB via my windows machine using Easily Boot Ultimate Boot CD (UBCD) from a USB flash drive | USB Pen Drive Linux
All files are there and boots on other machines, when i attempt on the ubuntu machine i get "Boot Error". Bios settings have USB boot enabled, as another note the ubuntu install currently on this machine was installed via the same USB stick.


----------



## justinhoward (Jun 19, 2011)

Closing thread. Was able to use my external hd case and parts to get an old DVD drive to run via usb, was able to boot from XP CD this way.


----------

